
Show HN: BlackHole – Fast, free and encrypted file transfer for Windows and Mac - Walterion
https://blackhole.run
======
DanHulton
Why blockchain? Because there's one FAQ that you're obviously missing: "How do
I delete a compromised/accidentally-uploaded file?" and I suspect it's because
the answer is "You can't."

This would be the _last_ place I'd upload anything important. Once that
URL/password get out, whatever "secure" file I've uploaded is exposed forever.

~~~
Fnoord
I'd say the primary use case is data which you want to keep public forever.
Such as your legacy before you pass away (it is pay once, host forever,
right?). Such as an encrypted insurance file for Mr. Assange. I can also
imagine this would be interesting for copyright infringement (eventually with
spliced files; e.g. with RAR .rar .r01 r02 etc), or for an activism, or
whistle-blower. I suppose though that once that 'blockchain' has a too bad
ratio of 'morally bankrupt content' (that'd be our jurisdiction's definition)
it'd just be forced to closed down the hard way.

~~~
DanHulton
In that case, that should be part of the selling point of the service. If it
were pitched like that, I wouldn't have even considered "can't delete it" as
an objection as I did, more as a strength.

~~~
Fnoord
Agreed. Without that selling point then I'd say for all non-sensitive content,
the cross-platform (Python) magic-wormhole [1] should suffice.

[1] [https://github.com/warner/magic-
wormhole](https://github.com/warner/magic-wormhole)

~~~
Walterion
It seems a nice project, but BlackHole point is to give nontechnical people a
hassle-free way to send file without sacrificing privacy.

------
jkcclemens
"We're sorry but web doesn't work properly without JavaScript enabled. Please
enable it to continue."

This appears to be a static content site after I enabled JS. Why can't the
site display static content without JS?

~~~
dewey
Because it's done in a JS framework without server side rendering.

~~~
core-questions
"server side rendering", cool, I was doing that in 1995

~~~
nicolia
What is a better alternative to server side rendering?

~~~
dewey
I think he's more referring to the fact that we were already at a point where
it was normal to do server side rendering. Now it's an add-on that the JS
framework may support
([https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/ssr.html](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/ssr.html)).

------
RobLach
Ugh. What a dismal experience trying to try this on my Darwin machine. I felt
like I'm running into constant bait and switch moments.

> App added an icon to my menu bar and has no clickable menu to close it.

> The app opens up asking for a Blockstack login... no mention of this on the
> website. I have one but are typically people supposed to sign up for
> something seemingly unrelated?

> The 'x' button on the app minimizes it instead of closes it.

> The only way I figured out how to actually close it was by killing the
> process from the command line.

~~~
maimeowmeow
Do you normally just install whatever you find on the internet, or are modern
os secure enough?

~~~
RobLach
It's no big deal if you sling around vms.

------
SwiftyBug
What blockchain does it run on? How is it free? Who's paying the blockchain
transaction fees?

~~~
Walterion
Bitcoin. It uses Blockstack DNS made on Bitcoin blockchain to give
decentralized access to anyone. The PLUS plan is on the way.

------
velcrovan
You can have your own private web-based file transfer server in maybe around
100 lines of PHP where you have total control over file expiry and no need to
trust any third parties except perhaps your VPS provider. If you need more
secure than that, courier an encrypted thumb drive or something.

~~~
wishinghand
I can't tell if this is a reference to the infamous Dropbox reply or not.

~~~
velcrovan
What is the infamous Dropbox reply? Are you talking about the Steve Jobs
thing?

~~~
wishinghand
Specifically this part from the linked profile:

"For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite
trivially by getting an FTP account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs, and
then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem. From Windows or Mac, this FTP
account could be accessed through built-in software."

------
DanBC
This service will be used by people who have a sexual interest in children to
share images of child sexual abuse.

What processes do you have in place when law enforcement approach you for
information?

~~~
Walterion
We do not store any info from the users, except authentication info getting at
signup that Blockstack needs. BlackHole is not a social network or sharing
service internally, see it like a secure post or a flash drive, whoever use it
or post it publicly owns the responsibility, and where the links are shared,
could be controlled.

------
ubercow13
How does it work? Who is hosting the data and what incentive do they have for
storing and serving unlimited amounts of your private data?

~~~
Walterion
Simply put, it works like this: -Check the file or folder you want to send
-Compress it, if it is needed and wise -Split and Encrypt with advanced
standards -Give you an optional choice to add a heavy layer of password
protection -Give you a nice link to share -Upload the parts, in the meantime,
the receiver can get the file as you upload them

We are using a Gaia provider, and give users a limited 512MB per file plan,
that should cover most of the daily uses. But, you can make your own provider
and set it at sign up, then all the files will be uploaded on that provider,
and no files, key, or metadata will touch our servers. Also, PLUS plan is on
the way.

------
oarsinsync
Looks like this is hosted on
[https://blockstack.org/](https://blockstack.org/)

------
ykevinator
Cool. Congrats on the launch. What's plus going to cost?

~~~
Walterion
Thank you very much! BlackHole is a young project, and PLUS plan will be
available along the way. You should pre register, we will contact you with all
the info. [https://blackhole.run/pre-register](https://blackhole.run/pre-
register)

